# Sony: 'We will fix' PS3 hack with updates



## heartgold (Jan 7, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> A comment made by fail0verflow, the hacking group which took down the PS3's security measures, that the only way to fix the hack is for Sony to release new hardware is not true, according to the platform holder.
> 
> Speaking to the BBC fail0verflow member pytey said: "The complete console is compromised - there is no way back.
> 
> ...


http://www.videogamer.com/news/sony_we_wil...th_updates.html

SONY SONY SONY lol, lets see if you can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You failed dreadfully.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 7, 2011)

Game of cat and mouse indeed, it doesn't really matter what firmware updates they put out, it's certain they will be hacked because of how easily they can be decrypted now.

It's definitely just a bluff, Sony can't really do much if hackers possess their master/private keys, all they can really do is try to save face in the eye of the public.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 7, 2011)

Don't accept network updates, don't install forced game updates.
Derp.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 7, 2011)

Now, shush, shouldn't underestimate what people can do with a few hundred million dollar worth of software engeniers.

Its now going to be weekly updates and cat and mouse games I'd guess


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 7, 2011)

Clydefrosch said:
			
		

> Now, shush, shouldn't underestimate what people can do with a few hundred million dollar worth of software engeniers.
> 
> Its now going to be weekly updates and cat and mouse games I'd guess


Don't underestimate the stupidity of a few hundred million dollars worth of software engineers either.
These are the same guys who encrypted their keys with a random number generator that returns the same result.


----------



## Mrnoodlehead (Jan 7, 2011)

Sony will do something drastic to attempt to stop it and end up f***ing the whole console up, like disabling the entire usb slots or not allowing updates from flash-able media. Or they could just make a new PS4 with a private key that *actually* uses a random number for there algorithms.


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hmm!

Interesting development! 

This might be very fun to watch...this battle between Sony and the hackers.


----------



## KirovAir (Jan 7, 2011)

They can not fix it. We can decrypt every firmware update, modify it, and continue loading backups.
They can probably create a white list of all hashes, en make only those available. But we can decrypt the nand, add homebrew to the white list, and coninue running homebrew. 
They can't possibly change the root key, without making a complete new hardware revision, which needs a separate firmware. 
Sony is fucked, and they know it.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 7, 2011)

Darkmystery said:
			
		

> They can not fix it. We can decrypt every firmware update, modify it, and continue loading backups.
> They can probably create a white list of all hashes, en make only those available. But we can decrypt the nand, add homebrew to the white list, and coninue running homebrew.
> Sony is fucked, and they know it.



Fuck yeah!!


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jan 7, 2011)

I have only one thing to say to Sony.

"No."


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 7, 2011)

I feel sorry for them, but this was inevitable....since Sony themselves placed a challenge on the hackers by saying "this console is unhackable"


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 7, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> I feel sorry for them, but this was inevitable....since Sony themselves placed a challenge on the hackers by saying "this console is unhackable"


Not so much, their actual motivation was the removal of OtherOS.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 7, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Clydefrosch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My pet theory here having seen such things before is something along the lines of- Boss- send the source code for evaluation but do not send the keys (anyone can generate keys just to test) Response- yeah that looks pretty good, give it some good keys and you will be set maybe coupled with (over)confidence regarding cell and the hypervisor. Granted it does little to excuse the rest of the security issues as covered in the video and the PSP stuff.

Anyhow this response seems to be two fold in my head
1) Investor reassurance- you spend ? years and a great deal of effort on the part of your PR teams declaring hackers, pirates and co the scum of the universe you tend to get a few people believing it. Granted this division is not necessarily the biggest earner and nothing seems to have happened yet (unless it was masked by CES and to be fair they have had a fairly good showing there)- come April (or other financially important points in the year) and/or releases of the inevitable loaders it would be interesting to see the change.
2) They are going to be trying their hardest on the PSN front to keep it sane there- this is well within reason.

They might be able to implement some workarounds in software but given we own the hardware before it and at some level some stuff can not be revoked or even changed it just means extra work on the part of a hackers.

Re DSi stuff comparing consoles between each other is a tricky game and not one to be done lightly, perhaps you might read http://hackmii.com/2010/02/lawsuit-coming-in-3-2-1/
Long story short Nintendo did OK with the update but they forgot to verify one of the code sources (overlays) so all it took was finding an old rom that jumped to the overlay early in the run time which given you only boot once per cycle is perhaps not that tricky.


----------



## easycrashing (Jan 7, 2011)

They're just trying to make game developers happy.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 7, 2011)

nice try sony but your fucked


----------



## Chaosruler (Jan 7, 2011)

if a common key from PS3 and PSP is out, then it's either Sony blocking other retail users (and having a system being hack-proof made a lot of retail users imo) or either allowing all hackers to play game backups on their system, they can't go further then that, either way, don't install updates unchecked by other users and you are done with "protection" against Sony regarding this matter, I think some of the PS3 hackers might try to hack the 3DS now, since the PS3 is already hacked


----------



## mangaTom (Jan 7, 2011)

Chaosruler said:
			
		

> if a common key from PS3 and PSP is out, then it's either Sony blocking other retail users (and having a system being hack-proof made a lot of retail users imo) or either allowing all hackers to play game backups on their system, they can't go further then that, either way, don't install updates unchecked by other users and you are done with "protection" against Sony regarding this matter, I think some of the PS3 hackers might try to hack the 3DS now, since the PS3 is already hacked


Pls. no.Not yet and it's still very early.We might see a PSP redux.


----------



## RNorthex (Jan 7, 2011)

heard it not so long ago

they deserved it, in 101%
next time, release a friggin console that's not twice as much as a wii and stop hating, sony....

the irony in it though, is that sony had "massive developement" against piracy on the ps3
long live nintendo and microsoft[even apple]


----------



## naruses (Jan 7, 2011)

Good Try Sony, but no


----------



## Satangel (Jan 7, 2011)

naruses said:
			
		

> Good Try Sony, but no



Isn't it nice try  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

OT: I don't believe Sony will ever be able to fully fix this. And frankly, that isn't such good news for PS3 owners IMHO.
They will start to release crazy DRM protection, just like EA is already doing, not to mention this gives Sony the motivation to start on the PS4 already and make that an even crazier protected system. And them focusing on the PS4 can't be good news for the PS3 owners, they'll get neglected because they Sony can't maximize their profit anymore.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 7, 2011)

Me to Sony:


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, well, well; The company replies back with a solemn like tone. They have already lost before this have started. The blu-ray drive was just an add-on to gloat about the PS3's power, putting the OtherOS as another feature was just begging for hackers to use it at their own advantage.


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> putting the OtherOS as another feature was just begging for hackers to use it at their own advantage.


Actually, the _removal_ of OtherOS was what provoked the hackers.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 7, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sony removed it because of piracy, they should have KNOWN this before the final production of their console! They only wanted to boast what they can do with their money and gaming. I admit, not many PS3 games outsold Xbox360 games. That doesn't say the PS3 was entirely fail, it just the game developers didn't know how to produce a game that took advantage of the engine.


----------



## thedicemaster (Jan 7, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they didn't remove it because of piracy, they removed it because someone was poking around in areas of the ps3 which might some day have led to the possibility of piracy.
but all it was so far was slightly more access to the ps3 system.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 7, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They nerfed what OtherOS could do to limit that. They gave homebrewers a platform to code in which couldn't quite use the full capabilities of the console (to give devs a reason to release for the GameOS) and it worked pretty well since nobody really tried to hack the PS3 until Geohot came along and managed to do it. They then panicked and disabled OtherOS completely. Geohot only started due to OtherOS being disabled in the Slims, I'm not entirely sure why they removed it there though since nobody had managed to do anything much with OtherOS to get into the PS3.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 7, 2011)

They had already removed OtherOS from Slims before any sort of hack was done in OtherOS. Because they couldn't be bothered paying to maintain and support a feature no one really used.


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 7, 2011)

Sony released that statement meanwhile they are feverishly working on their new console.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 7, 2011)

Haha Sony, go to your room and think about what you did.


----------



## Delta517 (Jan 7, 2011)

I bet 10 dollars that they cant!


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 7, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> They had already removed OtherOS from Slims before any sort of hack was done in OtherOS. Because they couldn't be bothered paying to maintain and support a feature no one really used.


There wasn't much maintaining as far as I understand. People just installed Linux on it. After the original setup for the switch in modes and nerfing the access people just did with it what they would. Only time they'd have needed to maintain was if there was a security breach which gave it full access to features of GameOS but they just removed the whole thing before they even sniffed that.


----------



## RNorthex (Jan 7, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> not to mention this gives Sony the motivation to start on the PS4 already and make that an even crazier protected system.



i present you

PS5:






it will be sold for 1599 USD

riiiiiiiiidge raaaceeeeer bundled

it's so protected, it doesn't even run games

srsly, they spend so much money on trying to get a good protection on their systems, get their devices on the line[blu-ray the biggest fail]
ending up havin' "m=random" [for who understands it]

it's not only that the slim didn't have otherOS
what made the hackers busy that they removed it from the older systems as well and the hackers also realized that there was nothing that could prevent linux running on the slim version


----------



## EJames2100 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's been 4-5 years to get it hacked right ?
That's a pretty good achievement these days, considering that everything else is hacked a lot sooner.

They had a good run, all they can do now is what they do with PSP's and bring them out with different mobo's, coding and etc...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 7, 2011)

ORLY? Cool Story Bro.


Tell us how that goes Sony


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jan 7, 2011)

EJames2100 said:
			
		

> It's been 4-5 years to get it hacked right ?
> That's a pretty good achievement these days, considering that everything else is hacked a lot sooner.
> 
> They had a good run, all they can do now is what they do with PSP's and bring them out with different mobo's, coding and etc...


Yes but this hack doesn't just give users the option to make homebrew, it opens the whole. There's no way back for sony unless they change the hardware. At least when wii was hacked nintendo could try and stop them with updates, sony won't be able to do that. (unless their claim is true, which is dobtful)


----------



## RNorthex (Jan 7, 2011)

EJames2100 said:
			
		

> It's been 4-5 years to get it hacked right ?
> That's a pretty good achievement these days, considering that everything else is hacked a lot sooner.



12 months actually if we count the real hacking activity
same as the xbox 360


----------



## SifJar (Jan 7, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently it takes a surprising amount of time to test and fix OtherOS with new firmwares, because of bugs which could arise from tweaks to GameOS etc. I have read that it actually was quite expensive, considering the very small user base of the feature.


----------



## geoflcl (Jan 7, 2011)

Sony's luxury of not having to deal with exploits on their system has finally been interrupted, supposedly by a very potent hack by fail0verflow. It will be interesting to see if Sony will indeed be able to patch up the hole, or if the hackers will prevail, and have Sony futilely applying desperate quick-fixes for the remainder of the PS3's lifespan, much like Nintendo has been forced to do with their Wii console.

Either way, it makes a great story to follow!


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 7, 2011)

I thought network updates = PSN updates = Banned!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 7, 2011)

Edit for vanishing post

Long story short sometimes tax/import regulations say consoles are not PCs. Sony has in the past aimed to bypass such a ruling

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2000/11/07/so...to_playstation/

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2000/11/02/sony_sees_red_as_ec/


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 7, 2011)

RNorthex said:
			
		

> they spend so much money on trying to get a good protection on their systems, get their devices on the line[blu-ray the biggest fail]


you have no idea how much they spent on security so dont make comments about it (could have been $5 for all we know...)
and what does blu-ray have to do with anything?


----------



## DAZA (Jan 7, 2011)

It does make me laugh, its like whipping sonys clothes off only to be caught out and seen naked, now their saying.... hahah we have camouflage clothes.... you wont catch us naked again.... theirs always flaws and ways around things nothing is impossible.

If anything they should be happy its taken so long for it to happen and they have made some money after the sham they had on the delay of the first release and the time its taken to catch up to the 360!



Nothing is impossible... just takes time, money and the human spirit!!!!


Go #ack$ Go lol


----------



## Law (Jan 7, 2011)

DAZA said:
			
		

> It does make me laugh, its like whipping sonys clothes off only to be caught out and seen naked, now their saying.... hahah we have camouflage clothes.... you wont catch us naked again.... theirs always flaws and ways around things nothing is impossible.



I'm pretty sure Sony walk around naked just because they like the feel of the breeze.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 7, 2011)

DAZA said:
			
		

> It does make me laugh, its like whipping sonys clothes off only to be caught out and seen naked, now their saying.... hahah we have camouflage clothes.... you wont catch us naked again.... theirs always flaws and ways around things nothing is impossible.


Of course when you code a random number generator that always returns the same number into your encryption engine its makes it a lot easier to get around.


----------



## playallday (Jan 7, 2011)

.


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 7, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sony: 'We will fix' PS3 hack with updates



Yeah good luck with that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is PSP all over again.

Sony's enemies could actually hurt the company simply by spreading this information around as much as possible. Seriously, even a fanboy could become a guerilla soldier in this corporate war. Simply spread this info wherever you can. 

These are ugly times. You can actually use piracy as a weapon.


----------



## DAZA (Jan 7, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> DAZA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




true.. i think they like pissing in the wind.... not like they havnt done it before lol


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 7, 2011)

Think of it this way.....has there ever been a time in history when A console producer actually got control back after the hackers got it......I don't think so....once their in its pretty much game over..


----------



## megawalk (Jan 7, 2011)

pffff. with the keys they can just do things that even sony couldn't foresee


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 7, 2011)

Of course, if people wanna go online with pirated copies, maybe we will be able to go online with our hacked consoles and not be banned. If we can't, buying a second PS3 is always an option. Of course, you have all the time in the world to buy a new one ebfore they roll out new models that won't allow hacks. It's not like new ps3 models will magically roll out of the factory in the few coming months. By the time Sony roll out new models, it will be too late, hackers will have bought a second one. It would take like what, 6 months to bring a new model out?

Of course, if a new model is rolled out, unless they change the algorithym of the key and everything, hackers can just find the new key the same way.


----------



## RNorthex (Jan 7, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> RNorthex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sec:sources, y'know, they didn't only sell it for 599$ because they knew fanboys will be craving for it
and at the very beginning it was hard to develop games for the ps3, again, not because they just felt like making the system that way

about bluray:compare hd-dvd and blu-ray, then add sony's agressive policy along with their deals with the companies
it didn't win because the blu-ray was good


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 7, 2011)

man to think the Ps3 fell more than the Wii what a shame, the scary thing Sony might have the balls to fix this security flaw on current PS3's as well as a new rev


----------



## RNorthex (Jan 7, 2011)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> man to think the Ps3 fell more than the Wii what a shame



it ran well for roughly 4 years, should be happy about that, the wii was hacked in less than a month
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6CA4fqAdsc
5:50


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 7, 2011)

RNorthex said:
			
		

> chrisrlink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it actually took the team ~ 12 months to hack it, once they starting caring about it. Before otheros was fine and they didn't want to bother.


----------



## RNorthex (Jan 7, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> RNorthex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








good protection against a law suit....hacked after otherOS was blocked, proves somewhat that they don't really intend to work for piracy...but well....


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 8, 2011)

RNorthex said:
			
		

> about bluray:compare hd-dvd and blu-ray, then add sony's agressive policy along with their deals with the companies
> it didn't win because the blu-ray was good
> and what about the deals?
> the people behind HDDVD were making the same types of deals to nab companies, both were
> ...


the price was basically for the stuff included and they were still losing money which each system sold
fabrication for the cell processor was expensive
built in PS2 hardware which retailed of about $150 back then for a standalone ps2 unit, but focus on the EE and GS2 chip
blu-ray player which was also pretty expensive back then compared to today
and of course of the rest of the PS3 hardware to the RSX chip, memory card reader / writer, wireless rechargeable controller

behind hard to develop for has nothing to do with system security
simply developers wernt used to the new system architecture, and eventually they did, some better then others though...


anyway this is all getting off topic


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm curious to see the next update, and what that'll entail.


----------



## RNorthex (Jan 8, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> RNorthex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y, they all come together
agreed with the entire thing
as well as it's getting offtopic indeed

my guess is that they will release a new model, can't think of anything else
don't think they would be so outrageous as to block the keys


----------



## Magoo222 (Jan 8, 2011)

I'll be honest, I would love all this to be a massive hoax by Sony, just to boost PS3 sales.  GeoHot and fail0verflow team to get a handsome pay off, Sony to get PS3s into lots of new homes during a difficult time financially, and the only thing that the whiny pirates can get for free are demos on the PSN.  

It won't be true, but I can dream...


----------



## Rydian (Jan 8, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> They had already removed OtherOS from Slims before any sort of hack was done in OtherOS. Because they couldn't be bothered paying to maintain and support a feature no one really used.


This.

Source.
http://www.osnews.com/story/22073/Why_N...im_Sony_Answers


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 8, 2011)

PS3 had an amazing period of time without hackage 

Sonys run is over better luck next gen.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 8, 2011)

And there goes any more good games for the system


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 8, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> And there goes any more good games for the system


[Obligatory "PS3 haz no gaems" joke]


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 8, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> And there goes any more good games for the system


What do you mean....every current gen system is compromised....the dev's will just stay put...nowhere else is any safer...


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 8, 2011)

They may have a lot on their plate to deal with right now, but I wouldn't count them out just yet. To be honest, it's a little early to be celebrating.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 8, 2011)

sony can talk trash all they want this time but their master key is out and cracked so it's


----------



## chyyran (Jan 8, 2011)

Sony : can we fix our system?
Fail0verflow: No you can't!

Sony : can we release new updates to block your hacks?
Fail0verflow: No you can't!

Sony : can we send out DMCA letters? 
Fail0verflow: No you can't!

Sony : can we copyright a number? 
Fail0verflow: No you can't

Sony : can we have fail security with a random number generator that generates the same number every time?

Obama: Yes we can!


----------



## steves334 (Jan 8, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Sony : can we fix our system?
> Fail0verflow: No you can't!
> 
> Sony : can we release new updates to block your hacks?
> ...



P0WN'd


----------



## Raiser (Jan 8, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Sony : can we fix our system?
> Fail0verflow: No you can't!
> 
> Sony : can we release new updates to block your hacks?
> ...


That "fail security" only lasted, oh, just a couple years...

IMO all you just can't wait to insult Sony. Their console went the longest without being successfully hacked. Now everyone's going "r0fl u fail sony; go die lolz!" Yeah people raged over the whole OtherOS thing (which I found to be nearly unknown to many) to protect their system and apparently, that just makes Sony terrible. Wow. 
Gimme a break..


----------



## Sylar1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Raiser said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





the DS hasn't been hacked yet


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 8, 2011)

Raiser said:
			
		

> That "fail security" only lasted, oh, just a couple years...


only cos no one wanted to hack the ps3 until now otherwise it would have been done a lot quicker


----------



## chyyran (Jan 8, 2011)

Sylar1 said:
			
		

> Raiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correction, the DSi hasn't been hacked yet


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 8, 2011)

Sylar1 said:
			
		

> the *3*DS hasn't been hacked yet



Fixed


----------



## Sylar1 (Jan 8, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, the ds hasn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




besides the dsi sucks


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 8, 2011)

Spoiler: What one Sony internal says to another.










They're just bluffing right now.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 8, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Raiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Sony had removed otheros earlier, them it would've been hacked much earlier, and DSi mode has only been partially hacked, while the ps3 and the psp have been blown open


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 8, 2011)

Sylar1 said:
			
		

> Nope, the ds hasn't




Who would bother trying to hack the DS when you can just buy a cheap card which does the same thing...?


----------



## Raiser (Jan 8, 2011)

To those that hollered "DS isn't hacked", read the word 'console' again.


----------



## Sylar1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Raiser said:
			
		

> To those that hollered "DS isn't hacked", read the word 'console' again.



aww i think you're mad bro


----------



## Wintrale (Jan 8, 2011)

A silly question, I'm sure, but couldn't they change the master code via firmware update and then send out the new code for developers to put into a game update? They'd obviously apologise for requiring the user to update all their games in order to play them, but wouldn't such a thing be possible?


----------



## BloodyFlame (Jan 8, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> A silly question, I'm sure, but couldn't they change the master code via firmware update and then send out the new code for developers to put into a game update? They'd obviously apologise for requiring the user to update all their games in order to play them, but wouldn't such a thing be possible?



Who would go through the trouble of that? And that would be a dick move if they did do that.


----------



## bpear96 (Jan 8, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> A silly question, I'm sure, but couldn't they change the master code via firmware update and then send out the new code for developers to put into a game update? They'd obviously apologise for requiring the user to update all their games in order to play them, but wouldn't such a thing be possible?


yea i was thinking the same thing.but i think the disc games are signed with the code and that cant be changed via software update correct me if im wrong


----------



## gamerjr (Jan 8, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> A silly question, I'm sure, but couldn't they change the master code via firmware update and then send out the new code for developers to put into a game update? They'd obviously apologise for requiring the user to update all their games in order to play them, but wouldn't such a thing be possible?



No, say you bought a brand new PS3 when new codes and they did as you say and changed. If i were to buy any game ever created (before they did this) and it would never run. Sony doesn't have any feasible way out of this that we know of.


----------



## Raiser (Jan 8, 2011)

Sylar1 said:
			
		

> Raiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. People just shouldn't reply to a post without properly reading it.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 8, 2011)

gamerjr said:
			
		

> Wintrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is why they can create a whitelist but homebrew can be added to whitelists through hackage.Also you cant just change the master key as it is in the hardware.


----------



## xDarkAngelx (Jan 8, 2011)

I feel sorry for them, but they really did have it coming to 'em.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 8, 2011)

Sony be mad bros.

I don't think they even understand how hacked the PS3 is. I have to wonder if they have actually looked at how much work fail0verflow did in compromising the PS3.

There is no feasible solution. Sorreh Sony!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh mah gawd. Freaking error screwed me.


----------



## Arras (Jan 8, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> gamerjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And even if they somehow did all of that, we could calculate the new key immediately, because they have no way of changing the fail number generator.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 8, 2011)

I think to sum this up

HACKERS 1 - 0 SONY


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 8, 2011)

Raiser said:
			
		

> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is the DS then? A blender? I thought it was a handheld *console*. 

People shouldn't get tetchy and talk crap because they forgot something.


----------



## Raiser (Jan 8, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Raiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I meant to include the DS I would have said handheld or "handheld console".
When I say "console" in a PS3 topic, I'm pretty sure that doesn't include handhelds.

Fact is, even though I say "hacked", the people were able to pirate off the DS, but not the PS3 (until now).


----------



## SifJar (Jan 8, 2011)

DS *is* hacked...

Can unsigned code be run? Yes.

Therefore, it is hacked. It requires additional hardware, but that doesn't mean its not a hack.


----------



## Stompy (Feb 2, 2011)

Sony, Microsoft, Activision and or any other game manufacturer, must stay on top of this issue and continual patch and fix the security breaches.
They must do this to enable enjoyment of their games by legitimate players.

MW2 is a perfect example of hackers and mod'ers running amuck.  The leader boards are trashed and you simply can not play a legitimate multiplayer on line match.
Look..  I have no problem if a hacker wants to Mod their machine so that they can run other apps and unleash its true processing potential..  Like using it as media server... Go at it !!...
I even have no problem, with them hosting a PRIVATE match with their other little hacker buddies and dropping a million nukes on each others little hacker heads..  
Have at it and have fun in the *PRIVATE* lobby...

But that is not what the hackers are doing..  they are using these hacks to enter public lobbies and using them against legitimate players.  They are using these powerful hacks to even screw with other players and reset their stats... 
As I look at the issue... . in any community, whether real and or virtual, that type of behavior will ultimately not be tolerated.  

*NOTE to HACKERS -----  Remember... *More people are engaging in these type of games (COD) than watch Jay Leno, David Letterman and Jimmy Kimmel combined.  These people will not tolerate their nightly enjoyment been destroyed.  The manufactures will pay attention and fix it.  The dollars in the match will force this issue...  

Whether its via a patch, hardware update, and or even ostracizing those who "step over the line.  

It will get fixed...


----------

